# beginner's preserving techniques book



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't read it yet, but this book came highly reccomended by the good folks at GRIT magazine

The Beginner's Guide to Preserving Food at Home: Easy Techniques for the Freshest Flavors in Jams, Jellies, Pickles, Relishes, Salsas, Sauces, and Frozen and Dried Fruits and Vegetables (Paperback) by Janet Chadwick

List Price: $14.95
Amazon Price: $10.17


----------



## cattlefarmer (Jul 15, 2009)

We had a copy of that at some point and it was a great to get us going. I’m sure we still have it somewhere but we just jump on the net to look stuff up. I do need to find it or just order a new one when something dose happen.


----------

